# setlocale: unsupported locale setting [Résolu]

## FDZ

Bonjour,

A chaque emerge, j'ai en première ligne le message

```
setlocale: unsupported locale setting
```

ce n'est à priori pas génant, mais l'expérience m'a appris que l'accumulation des petits problèmes non résolus peut à la longue conduire  la cata.

La réponse à la commande "locale" n'est pas non plus correcte :

```
francis@Gentoo /etc $ locale

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

Cependant je ne parviens pas à repérer l'erreur. Un conseil serait le bienvenu.

----------

## sebB

Tu as quoi dans ton /etc/locale.gen ou dans /etc/locale.conf si tu utilise systemd?

----------

## FDZ

D'abord merci de cette réponse.

Je suis effectivement sous systemd

- /etc/locale.gen :

```
francis@Gentoo ~ $ cat /etc/locale.gen

# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

#

# The format of each line:

# <locale> <charmap>

#

# Where <locale> is a locale located in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and

# where <charmap> is a charmap located in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/.

#

# All blank lines and lines starting with # are ignored.

#

# For the default list of supported combinations, see the file:

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

#

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

fr_FR ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1

```

- /etc/locale.conf:

```
francis@Gentoo ~ $ cat /etc/locale.conf

LANG=fr_FR.UTF8

LANGUAGE=fr_FR.UTF8

```

Ce dernier fichier (locale.conf) me semble bien succinct. Est-il nécessaire de le compléter pour voir disparaitre le message d'erreur de emerge (plutot un warning AMHA)

----------

## ghoti

Au vu de ton /etc/locale.gen, il y a de fortes présomptions que ton système ne dispose pas des locales utf8 renseignées dans ta config.

A vérifier avec la commande "locale -a"  :Wink: 

Avant tout, il faut générer les locales souhaitées en les indiquant dans /etc/locale.gen et lire les instructions reprises au début de ce même fichier.

Tu peux aussi te référer utilement au guide de localisation .

[EDIT] Au fait, si tu veux vraiment passer à utf8, cela nécessite quand même quelques précautions. 

Tu trouveras plus d'info dans cet autre guide complémentaire : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/UTF-8

----------

## FDZ

Suite à relecture du wiki conseillé, j'ai rajouté dans /etc/locale.gen la ligne "fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8" et lancé locale-gen :

```
sudo locale-gen

 * Generating 3 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/3) Generating fr_FR.ISO-8859-1 ... [ ok ]

 *  (2/3) Generating fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro ... [ ok ]

 *  (3/3) Generating fr_FR.UTF-8 ... [ ok ]

 * Generation complete

```

Un "emerge -DuNav @world" m'a confirmé que le problème était résolu

Merci !

----------

